# Health coverage, insurance



## Steffler (Jan 8, 2014)

Dear all,

I am moving to HK and I wonder what is the best thing to do regarding the health insurance.

I am a Dutch resident living currently in Amsterdam. I havea private insurance and a travel insurance. I am leaving so I will cancel my insurance here. I wonder how does it work in HK. 

How does it work?

Thank you very much!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Depending on who you have your private insurance with it might be possible to move the location.


----------



## Kingkong3 (Jan 15, 2014)

Healthcare is expensive here in HK if you prefer private over public. Better to have medical insurance which most of the expats have here.

Public system is free(as long as you have HKID) but there can be long queues.


----------



## tri5to (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,
I had the same issue when moving here.
Feel free to give me a call and I can give you teh run down on how i did it. It was a long process.

Tristan


----------



## maryknoll (Mar 30, 2014)

Steffler said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am moving to HK and I wonder what is the best thing to do regarding the health insurance.
> 
> ...


Hi Steffler,

Welcome to HK! Such a coincidence, my insurance agent in HK is also from Amsterdam # ***** #. She will be able to help you further with your request or at least provide you more information on the topic at hand. If you are interested, send me a PM and I will share her details with you.

Regards, Mary


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mary as a new member recommendations are not permitted. You can also only receive or send Private Messages after 5 " *sensible*" posts have been made


----------

